# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بقچه ای...اره یا نه؟

## mary.dhg

سلام دوستان 
راست میرم سره اصله مطلب وخب سوالی که برام پیش اومده و بدجور رفته رو مخمو میپرسم
راسش بچها من تازه شروع کردم و
چند روزه میخونم ولی کاملن گیجم وبهم ریخته
 همینجوری که خیلیاتون میدونید ودرکم میکنید از طرف خانواده واطرافیانم خیلییی تحت فشارم و شاید همین سخت گیری های بی حد و اندازه همین ادم های دلسوز
 وصدالبته نفهمی خودممم الان به این حال افتادم...
ینی مطمعن باشید اگه به چیزی که میخوام برسم یه کتاب مینویسم به اسم کنکوری ات را بشناس و از تمام حرف هایی ک شنیدم میگم...
از صبح های زود تا شب های......
مینویسم کتابی رو که بدون شک جمله جملش واستون اشنا باشه...
ولی دیگ اگ به خواستتون رسیدید ناراحتودل ازرده نباشید بلکه لبخندی مایل به نیشخند بزنید و به خودتون تبریک بگید بخاطر روزهایی که تنهایی ایندتونو ساختید
این که میگم تنهایی اشتباه بردشت نشه...چون مطمعنن همین خانوادمون اگ نبودن وضعیت بدتری داشتیم
 خیلیییی بدتر
 ولی من ازاین لحاظ میگم تنهایی چون یه نوجوون 18-19 ساله زمانی که باید در اوج باشه و بخنده و بگرده وخوش باشه واز جوونیش به تمام معنا لذت ببره ....تنهاس....
اسیر و زندانی اتاقی شده یا شایدم اصلا اتاقی نداره باید بره کتابخونه یا سالن مطالعه تا خودشو درکتاباش غرق کنه واینده ی مبهمشو بسازه...
فراموش نکنید که اگر فرزندی داشتید و شرایط رفتن از این دیار و سبک  اموزش و سنجشی به اصطلاح خعیلیییی پیشرفته :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):  رو نداشتید لااقل شیوه صحیح برخورد کردن باهاشو بدونید ودرکش کنید و عقده ای نشید...
واااای رفتم تو این بحثا سوال خودم یادم رفت  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
بچها واما سوال من اینه که
بنظرتون بقچه ای خوندن برای منی که خیلیییی پراکنده خوندم میتونه راه نجاتی باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مثلا تو یکی دو هفته کل شیمیو بخونم و بعد برم سراغ درس بعدی و صدالبته ک مرورم به صورت ازمونی و هایلاتام ونوتام از درسی که تموم میشه هم داشته باشم ک فراموش نکنم....
اخه نمیدونم هیچ کدومتون مثله من هستید یا نه ولی من برعکس خیلیا با تنوع درسی راحت نیسم ینی تمرکزو دقتمو کم میکنه...
 برعکس خیلیا که میگن بازدتتو میاره پایین ولی من عجیب انگیزه میگیرم واس تموم کردن حداقل یه درس...
بالخره ادما متفاوتن منم که به قولی عجیبن در غریب :Yahoo (21): 
اینم بگم  که با ازمونا وتنوع درسیش مشکلی ندارم...
خودمونیم ادم بلد که باشه میزنه بقیش سوسول بازیه :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (20): 
حالا شما بگین...اره یا نه؟ :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Shah1n

بخون
هرجوری میخای بخون
فقط بخون
الان وقت نخوندن یا عادت کردن به روش خوندن جدید نیست
این چندماه باقی مونده با هر روشی که راحتی تمام تلاشتو بکن

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان 
> راست میرم سره اصله مطلب وخب سوالی که برام پیش اومده و بدجور رفته رو مخمو میپرسم
> راسش بچها من تازه شروع کردم و
> چند روزه میخونم ولی کاملن گیجم وبهم ریخته
>  همینجوری که خیلیاتون میدونید ودرکم میکنید از طرف خانواده واطرافیانم خیلییی تحت فشارم و شاید همین سخت گیری های بی حد و اندازه همین ادم های دلسوز
>  وصدالبته نفهمی خودممم الان به این حال افتادم...
> ینی مطمعن باشید اگه به چیزی که میخوام برسم یه کتاب مینویسم به اسم کنکوری ات را بشناس و از تمام حرف هایی ک شنیدم میگم...
> از صبح های زود تا شب های......
> مینویسم کتابی رو که بدون شک جمله جملش واستون اشنا باشه...
> ...


درگیر بقچه و طاقچه نشو  :Yahoo (21):  
هر جور دلت میخواد بخون و تمومش کن بجای اینکه سردرگم بشی با روش های مطالعاتی 
و اینکه تست زیاد بزن در این چند ماه باقی مونده و وقتتو کمتر بزار رو درسنامه

----------


## Toxic5

.
سلام
واقعا بقچه ای خوندن سرطانی ترین روش ممکنه به خصوص تو این زمان، چون شما درساتو تموم نکردی و مرحله ی اول مطالعه ای.
یه چیز که افراد زیادی قبلا ازش ضربه خوردن چرا شما اصرار داری عکسشو ثابت کنی یا نفر بعدیش باشی؟ همون روش معمول رو بری نتیجشم میگیری ان شاء الله به نسبت زمان و تلاش


اکثرمون ازین روشا خورده به ذهنمون، که بیایم درسی که بقیه چن ماهه میبندنو یه هفته ببندیمو خلاص
این روش اولش و از دور زیباست اما بعدش پشیمون میشی از زمانی که گذاشتی اونم فقط برای یک درس و همونم الان فراموشت شده
این مدلی خوندن برای مدت کوتاه(کمتر از یک هفته) و البته درسای عمومی(یا بعضی مباحث اختصاصی مثلا یک فصل فیزیک)، ممکنه جواب بده، مثلا دینی یا لغات درسا یا دستور یا قواعد عربی و گرامر زبان رو جمع کنی بعدش هر روز از خونده هات تست بزنی
اما شما فکر کن یاعلی بگی بشینی کل زیست رو ببندی، نه! تصورشم وحشتناکه، به شدت زده میشی و حتی اگه تمومم کنی بعدش که بک بدی میبینی مطالعت مفید نبوده و اکثر خونده هات پریده


اصلا بحث خیلی از کنکوریا خوندن اصل مطلب نیس چون خیلیا همون مدرسه اکی شدن باهاش یا یک دور روزنامه وار میزننش
بیشتر موضوع تسلطو سرعته که با مرور و تست دیدن زیاد(تو بازه های مختلف) به دست میاد


عجله داشتنتو درک میکنم اما درس خوندن صبروحوصله میخواد، ادامه بده اما روشای عجیب غریب که به ذهنت میرسه رو آف کن، شما عجیب غریب نیستی کمالگرا و عجولی، حوصله به خرج بده 


توی یکی دو هفته نمیشه شیمیو بست(درواقع مسلط شد) مگر اینکه قبلا خونده باشیش، دنبال معجزه و روش میانبر نباش از خودت هم انتظار معجزه نداشته باش، آروم باش و خیلی عادی مث بقیه بخون سختش نکن داستانو برای خودت.
اینا تجربه خودم و کسایی که دیدم بود اگه تایپت نبودن و فقط خواستی تایید حرفاتو بشنوی حتی به غلط که شرمنده ندید بگیر پیاممو و مسیرتو برو رفیق، موفق باشی.

----------


## indomitable

*اگه قراره روزی سه تا درس انتخاب کنی و از کدوم ده صفحه بخونی بعد به بهونه بقچه ای خوندن تست نزنی و بقیه ی روز رو ول بچرخی پیشنهاد میکنم روش بقچه ای رو در پیش نگیری.
در غیر این صورت موفق باشی.*

----------


## mary.dhg

> هیچ شخصی حق این رو نداره بگه دیگری باید تاپیک بزنه یا نزنه یا حق این رو نداره قضاوت تند کنه
> واقعا باید تاسف خورد....
> این رفتار خیلی سخیفه
> 
> درس خون باشی با هرتراز و ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست و هر چرندیات دیگه ای.... هیچ ارزشی نداره زمانی که درست رفتار کردن رو هنوز یادنگرفتیم
> قبل از دکتر و دندونپزشک و مهندس و وکیل و معلم وغیره ، اول خیلی عالی میشه اگه انسان باشیم


ممنون از شما..

----------


## miss_shadow

قبلا یه لایو اینستاگرامی دیدم میگفت روش بقچه ای برای یه تایمی مثل یک ماه اشکالی نداره مفیدم هست برای کسی که تازه شروع کرده. حداقل عمومیارو به نظرم میشه بقچه ای خوند ,دو سه روز امتحان کن بازدهیتو با تست مشخص کن ,هیچ کس نمیتونه بگه دقیقا چی برای شما خوبه یا بد به هرحال اگه انجامشم ندی تو مغزت میمونه کاش امتحانش کرده بودم.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام دوستان 
> راست میرم سره اصله مطلب وخب سوالی که برام پیش اومده و بدجور رفته رو مخمو میپرسم
> راسش بچها من تازه شروع کردم و
> چند روزه میخونم ولی کاملن گیجم وبهم ریخته
>  همینجوری که خیلیاتون میدونید ودرکم میکنید از طرف خانواده واطرافیانم خیلییی تحت فشارم و شاید همین سخت گیری های بی حد و اندازه همین ادم های دلسوز
>  وصدالبته نفهمی خودممم الان به این حال افتادم...
> ینی مطمعن باشید اگه به چیزی که میخوام برسم یه کتاب مینویسم به اسم کنکوری ات را بشناس و از تمام حرف هایی ک شنیدم میگم...
> از صبح های زود تا شب های......
> مینویسم کتابی رو که بدون شک جمله جملش واستون اشنا باشه...
> ...


بستگی داره که یاد میگیری اینطوری یاد میگیری یا نه. به نظرم این روش بهتره که یادگیری بقچه ای نباشه ولی مرور بقچه ای خیییلی بهتره  :Yahoo (1):

----------

